#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Two-Phase PSV Calculations

## eliealtawil

I was given two excel spreadsheets by a reputable engineering firm in Houston Texas.



#1 excel spreadsheet calculates the vessels two-phase relief load and the required relief nozzle area for 2-phase flow. This worksheet is based on a this paper: H. S. Forrest, Int'l Sym. Runaway Reactions and Pressure Relief Design, 1995, Boston, AIChE.

#2: The second excel spreadsheet calculates the  relief nozzle area for two-phase and inlet and outlet PSV piping pressure losses including calculation of equivalent length for valves and fittings. This worksheet is based on a this paper: Easily Size Relief Devices and Piping for Two-Phase Flow" by Joseph Leung in December 1996 issue of  Chemical Engineering Progress

Email me paper #1, you get excel sheet #1
Email me paper #2, you get excel sheet #2

I can't use either the spreadsheets before I verify all equation by myself. If I email you the spreadsheet, you could post them here it you want.

A fair trade, I believe.

eliealtawil@yahoo.com

Cheers,See More: Two-Phase PSV Calculations

----------


## aseptman

shall post papers if found

----------


## tsrc8204

Where is your Excel file?

----------


## mobek

the paper itself is more valuable than the spreadsheet. sizing the psv is no longer an issue. if you're really in houston, tx, go to u. of houston or rice university and get the papers and save your time.

----------


## aseptman

One paper and 
a good bibliography attached

----------


## eliealtawil

I am not in Houston, I am in southern Colorado. The closest University that has these papers is 635 miles from here.

I need the following article:
1.) H. S. Forrest, Int'l Sym. Runaway Reactions and Pressure Relief Design, 1995, Boston, AIChE.
2.) Easily Size Relief Devices and Piping for Two-Phase Flow" by Joseph Leung in December 1996 issue of Chemical Engineering Progress

I have full access to IHS and Knovel websites. They are not there.

----------


## Yuri47

Very intersting problem

----------


## eliealtawil

Excellent source for excel spreadsheets for oil/gas process, free registration, 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## ecxloe

Eliealtawil,
Can you post the Two Phase -PSV excel spreadsheets ? THANKS

----------


## hswang2

Dear Sir
I coundn't find paper that you specified, but I have one to post on the forum.

BTW, these day is holiday, and there is no library will be opened. Could you please just kindly post the Excel spreadsheet for us?

or send to my email : hsien2@hotmail.com

(I work for the bechtel)

----------


## eliealtawil

its not ethical for me to post someone else work, period. My plan is to obtain copies of the papers, build my own spreadsheets and test them against the ones I have, trouble shoot my work until I feel comfortable with the results for someone else to use. I am a professional engineer and I would not post anything unless I feel I can stamp. Electronic signature is as important to me as a paper stamp. After I receive the papers I estimated about a week before I will be able to post my work. 

Trust me, I am like you, I am desperate to have a working model to widen my engineering experience, I HOPE EVERYONE UNDERSTAND WHERE I CAME FROM. 

Happy Holidays and Cheers.

----------


## hswang2

Dear Sir

I just spend lots of time to find one of paper you asked from the egpet fourm, and 
hope you can kindly send me  the Excel spreadsheet for the two phase flow relief valve calcuation. 

I just start to do my process engineer job in Bechtel China, and no much experiece on this PSV topic.

Our company already has PSV software, but I would like to get much more deep understanding about PSV topic.
So, please help me in this PSV relief excel spreadsheet, and I only keep in my presonal research not spread out to others.

Please refer to the follow address to download (cause this file is too large so I can't email to you.)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Size Relief Devices and Piping for Two Phase Flow by Joseph C. Leung.pdf

Thanks.

Happy Hoiday

----------


## duongbg

Dear Anyone!



Could anyone indicate for me know as:

What kid of the pressure to serparation C4,C5 from C4+ mixture?
(equartion etc...)

thank you!

my email: duongbg.re@gmail.comSee More: Two-Phase PSV Calculations

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Dear Hswang,

Hope you would be doing good. Your hard work is much appreciated.

The posted link has expired, can you please upload the paper again?

Thank you,

Take care and Stay blessed.

Omar Bin Zia






> Dear Sir
> 
> I just spend lots of time to find one of paper you asked from the egpet fourm, and 
> hope you can kindly send me  the Excel spreadsheet for the two phase flow relief valve calcuation. 
> 
> I just start to do my process engineer job in Bechtel China, and no much experiece on this PSV topic.
> 
> Our company already has PSV software, but I would like to get much more deep understanding about PSV topic.
> So, please help me in this PSV relief excel spreadsheet, and I only keep in my presonal research not spread out to others.
> ...

----------


## os12

eliealtawil
Thanks a lot

----------


## carlo.stenali

be careful when sizing a PSV for two phase flow,
there are several methods for two-phase PSV calculations (HEM, HNE, NHE etc.) 
some (as HEM) give conservative results, others not,
differences may be large (100% and more in some cases)  so it is wise to compare different methods,
you may read this thread for additional information

'http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/27092-Excel-library-for-process-calc-s-including-distillation'

the library (there is a free copy available at prode.com for non-commercial applications) allows to calculate the required area and compare the results from different methods as HEM and HNE, 
see the attached image

----------


## kagrawal

Have anybody spreadsheet for the sizing of PSV outlet piping.

Please share me on chemkuldeep@gmail.com

Thanks in the advance.

----------


## kagrawal

Have anybody spreadsheet for the sizing of PSV outlet piping.

Please share me on chemkuldeep@gmail.com

Thanks in the advance.

----------

